# pygos fightin



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

My new RBP babies are fightin a lot, especially as i feed them there chiclid pellets. im not talkin fin nipping, im talkin body shots, and chases around the tank. will they eventually appreciate each other or what?


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

oops, i accidentaly posted this in pics and vids


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

are they actually biting the body, my little guys kinda head butt eachother all day long, but they seem to know not to bite

kinda just like saying hey look, i could of just ripped you open , now step the f*ck back


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

body shots are bad if they keep breaking the scales


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> are they actually biting the body, my little guys kinda head butt eachother all day long, but they seem to know not to bite
> 
> kinda just like saying hey look, i could of just ripped you open , now step the f*ck back
> [snapback]1074790[/snapback]​


well there not causing any visible damage, no chunks or fins missing or anything like that. im just worried that one day there will be chunks missing. maybe there just playin around, or like you said, maybe just head butting. like im no dummy, i know that there piranhas and theres always a chance of them eating eachother, but i would rather that not happen obviously


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How small are they if they are eating pell's?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

mine did that when they were little just watch them and make sure there not killing each other


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't think there is much you can really do for that. Just watch them and make sure that they don't hurt each other. If they do hurt each other quite badly, you should be there right away to care for them. Do you have a hospital tank?
~Taylor~


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I don't think there is much you can really do for that. Just watch them and make sure that they don't hurt each other. If they do hurt each other quite badly, you should be there right away to care for them. Do you have a hospital tank?
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1076801[/snapback]​


Lol, hospital tank







No, there is no hospital tank. Im sure they are just headbutts though, and I guess theres always that salt technique incase they do get hurt. whats funny is they haven't touched the tetras yet. At the moment im feeding them chiclid pellets and frozen brine shrimp, they don't seem to interested in the tetras, they got fat bellies, and about 3 inches long now


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nuance said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is much you can really do for that. Just watch them and make sure that they don't hurt each other. If they do hurt each other quite badly, you should be there right away to care for them. Do you have a hospital tank?
> ...


What's so funny about it? I was just asking if you had one on hand incase one or more of them got a bad injury. It's always a good idea to have on on hand, although I do not and never have......








~Taylor~


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Nuance said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


He is correct it is always a good idea if you have the means to have a hospital tank . 
All he means is another tank that is running and established just in case one gets messed up from fighting cannibalism etc...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yes hospital tank is good.

Do you feed them 2-3 times a day???I think it's good to do this when they are that small.

I dont know about pellits, maybe frozen brines and frozen beefheart 2-3 times a day


----------



## chopsdsp (May 23, 2005)

i got three rbp and a the biggest one took a bit out of the back of another one. good size bit to. after a week it was scabed over and now it is fine. i would just keep them well feed and as mine got bigger they calmed down a lot


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Nuance said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Lol, i just picture a piranha ER... what would george clooney look like as a piranha? yeah, no hospital tank at the moment but sounds like an idea... how big should one be?


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> yes hospital tank is good.
> 
> Do you feed them 2-3 times a day???I think it's good to do this when they are that small.
> 
> ...


Yeah 3 times daily and i mix it up between brines and chiclid pellets. there good and fat. I think im worried over nothin at this point. they look more like headbutts. I'll start to sh*t my pants when i see chunks come out.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nuance said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Nuance said:
> ...


Most people will just use a 10 gallon tank because they are cheap and you shouldn't have to keep a large fish in their very long during treatment, so they come in handy. I reccommend that you keep it with no substrate. Easier to clean and everything.
~Taylor~


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How many babies are we talking about, and what size tank? At this stage, your babies are most active and just showing their natural aggression and might be fighting for the ranks in the tank.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

feed them more. my rbp's did that when they were less than an inch and now they love each other. but now i feed my rbps a good 3-4 times a day just to keep them satisfied.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nuance said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > yes hospital tank is good.
> ...


Thats good, and thats really all you can do, unless you have them in to small a tank.

Currently I have over 1000 baby reds in a 30 gallon.........









I really do, but they are only 11 days old :laugh:

they are just really aggressive and nippy when small, and can be cannabalistic.

Good luck with them


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

do less water changes it calms mine down and feed more


----------

